# FODMAPS and IBS-C



## amberlink09 (Apr 5, 2011)

So I am on day 3 of FODMAPS and have already noticed a reduction in gas and bloating. I have IBS-C, but for the last few months it has become IBS-D. Now that I'm off of FODMAPS, the D is gone and the C is back. I thought I had just been taking too much magnesium or something but it was definitely the FODMAPs. Does anyone have a suggestion on what I can take for the constipation that won't give me gas and bloating? I was thinking miralax, but I've been so bloated the last year or so that I no longer have any idea which supplements make me bloated and which don't, and now that I've found a way to not look 6 months pregnant at the end of the day I would really don't want to undo my progress.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Miralax or magnesium based osmotics should all be pretty low potential for gas production.


----------



## amberlink09 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I took a half dose of miralax yesterday and it did work but it also made me bloated, so I will probably save it for when things get bad. I have worked so hard refining my diet so that I would no longer be dependent on laxatives, and it is frustrating that it's happening again. If it's not one thing it's the other right? In the meantime I'm going to try citrucel and hope that works. Before FODMAPs I was drinking prune juice, which made me bloated but got the job done, so hopefully a fiber supplement can help.


----------

